# Canyon Preview 2007: Torque Serie



## mstaab_canyon (14. November 2006)

Hallo,

zuerst die schlechte Nachricht: Leider wird der Termin 15.11.2006 fÃ¼r den Neustart von www.canyon.com trotz starkem Engangement aller Beteiligten nicht zu halten sein. Wir rechnen Ende der nÃ¤chsten Woche mit der Fertigstellung der neuen Webseite.

Als Trostpflaster mÃ¶chte ich Euch hier, wie auch bereits in den Vorjahren, IBC-Exclusiv eine detailierte Vorschau auf das neue Modelljahr bei Canyon geben.

Fangen wir an mit der Torque Serie:

*Torque FR 9.0*





*Rahmen*	New Torque, F8 Series, 7500 Series Aluminium,
*Gabel*	FOX 36 VAN RC2
*DÃ¤mpfer*	Answer Evolver ISX-6
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.9
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT E-Type
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.9
*Bremsgriffe* Avid Juicy Code
*Bremsen* Avid Juicy Code 203/203
*Naben*	DT-Swiss 340
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-32
*Felgen*	DT-Swiss 6.1d
*Reifen* Schwalbe Big Betty 2,4â
*Kurbeln*	Truvativ Holzfeller
*KettenblÃ¤tter*Bashguard/36/24
*Innenlager*	Truvativ Howitzer XR
*Vorbau*	Truvativ Hussefelt (31,8)
*Lenker*	Truvativ Holzfeller Risebar (31,8)
*Griffe* Ergon Enduro
*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLR T1
*SattelstÃ¼tze*Syntace P6 Aluminium
*Verkaufspreis* 2699,- â¬

*Torque FR 7.0*





*Rahmen*	New Torque, F8 Series, 7500 Series Aluminium,
*Gabel*	Rock Shox Domain 318 IS U-Turn 115-160
*DÃ¤mpfer*	Answer Swinger Coil X4
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.7
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT E-Type
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.7
*Bremsgriffe*	Formula Oro K 18
*Bremsen*	Formula Oro K 18 200/180
*Naben*	Iridium / Shimano Deore
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-32
*Felgen*	Sun SOS P1
*Reifen* Schwalbe Big Betty 2,4â
*Kurbeln*	Truvativ Hussefelt
*KettenblÃ¤tter*Bashguard/36/24
*Innenlager*	Truvativ Howitzer XR
*Vorbau*	Truvativ Hussefelt (31,8)
*Lenker*	Truvativ Hussefelt Risebar (31,8)
*Griffe* Ergon Enduro
*Sattel*	Titec
*SattelstÃ¼tze*Syntace P6 Aluminium
*Verkaufspreis* 1699,- â¬

*Torque 9.0*





*Rahmen*	New Torque, F8 Series, 7500 Series Aluminium,
*Gabel*	Rock Shox Lyric 2-Step 115/160
*DÃ¤mpfer*	Answer Evolver ISX-6
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT E-Type
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.9 Matchmaker
*Bremsgriffe*	Formula Oro Bianco
*Bremsen*	Formula Oro Bianco 200/180
*Naben*	DT-Swiss 340/240
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-34
*Felgen*	DT-Swiss 5.1d
*Reifen* Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,35â
*Kurbeln* Shimano XTR
*KettenblÃ¤tter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano XTR
*Vorbau* Syntace Superforce
*Lenker*	Easton Monkeylite XC Riser LO
*Griffe* Ergon Enduro
*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLR T1
*SattelstÃ¼tze*Syntace P6 Carbon
*Verkaufspreis* 3199,- â¬

Weitere Modelle in der Torque Serie: *Torque FRX 9.0, Torque FR 8.0, Torque 8.0*


----------



## braintrust (14. November 2006)

hm das mit der seite ist natürlich mal wieder riesen mist...aber danke für den teaser stattdessen 

hoffe die ES/X und XC -reihen folgen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skymaster (14. November 2006)

Es ist ja wiklich ne tolle Sache Vorabinformationen im Forum zu verbreiten.
Aber muss es denn sein, kurz vor knapp bekannzugeben, dass der Termin nicht eingehalten werden kann??

Dann versorg uns doch auch bitte mit Infos anderer Canyon Modelle!
z. B. der ES-Reihe


----------



## Skymaster (14. November 2006)

Oh, hab das irgendwie übersehen, dass er mit der Torque-Reihe beginnt.
D. h. der Rest wird hoffentlich bald folgen...


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (14. November 2006)

Schaut mal in sein Photoalbum


----------



## Wern (14. November 2006)

Bitte noch ein Bild und Infos vom FRX. Danke


----------



## aemkei77 (14. November 2006)

also das rote ist echt ein knaller  - und das zu dem Preis!


----------



## The Godfather (14. November 2006)

Hut ab......
was für ein Augenschmaus!! Möchte mein 06ér Torque II am liebsten sofort eintauschen.....Finde entgegen vieler anderer die neuen Torques vom Rahmendesign viel schöner. Sehen fast auch hochwertiger aus. Also liebes Canyon Team, tolle Arbeit. Bin gespannt auf den Rest.


----------



## User129 (14. November 2006)

hm ob das Torque 8.0 wohl eine Lyric U-Turn hat?


----------



## fitze (14. November 2006)

Bitte nach Möglichkeit noch Info´s zum Torque 8.0

MfG
Tobi


----------



## andi. (14. November 2006)

**hier stand müll**


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (14. November 2006)

Servus,
das Torque FR 9.0 welch ein Traum aber zum Glück hab ich ja das Torque 3 zum Sparbuchpreis erhalten   und somit brauch ich kein neues Torque ausser mir bricht das krumme Sattelrohr unterm Arsch weg   !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Augus1328 (15. November 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> also das rote ist echt ein knaller  - und das zu dem Preis!



hab ich mir auch grad überlegt, rein für Bikepark ist der Preis unschlagbar.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wuudi (15. November 2006)

Ähm, täuschts mich, oder ist auf den Bildern bei diesen Torques auch das Sitzrohr verbogen ?


----------



## Raphi78 (15. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Ähm, täuschts mich, oder ist auf den Bildern bei diesen Torques auch das Sitzrohr verbogen ?



ne, die sind auch verbogen!


----------



## thory (15. November 2006)

ich dachte und hoffte eigentlich, dass sich die Erkenntnis das die Bremsscheibe hinten genauso mächtig sein muss, wie die vordere sich aus der Fahrpraxis langsam durchsetzen würde. Wie mir scheint aber nicht bei jedem Modell?

Ausserdem: der Fat Albert ist ein guter Tourenreifen, robust, etc. Aber an einem Torque beschränkt er doch zu sehr die Möglichkeiten. 

Gruß


----------



## Wuudi (15. November 2006)

@thory:

Aber ein BB würde das Katalog-Gewicht des Allrounders Torque ES zu sehr nach oben drücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luis72 (15. November 2006)

Die Torque 8 Infos würden mich auch interessieren;
oder zumindest, in welches Modell die Lyric U-turn verbaut ist...

Luis


----------



## thto (15. November 2006)

sauber staabi, vielen dank


----------



## cos75 (15. November 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch grad überlegt, rein für Bikepark ist der Preis unschlagbar.


Hast du nicht schon ein Bike mit 160mm Federweg ? Wenn schon, dann hab ich einen Grund mir ein Torque zu holen. Obwohl, mit nem krummen Sitzrohr ? Puuh...jetzt hab ich wenigstens einen Grund gefunden, warum ich es nicht will. Nochmal Glück gehabt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. November 2006)

thory schrieb:


> ich dachte und hoffte eigentlich, dass sich die Erkenntnis das die Bremsscheibe hinten genauso mächtig sein muss, wie die vordere sich aus der Fahrpraxis langsam durchsetzen würde.


Ist das eine Erkenntnis? Ich habe diese Erfahrung nicht gemacht...


----------



## braintrust (15. November 2006)

sorry ich hab das nicht so mitbekommen, welche version ist denn das "Tourque ES" ? ist doch dann ein tourer oder?


----------



## thory (15. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ist das eine Erkenntnis? Ich habe diese Erfahrung nicht gemacht...



also Du fährst einen steilen Trail hinunter, loser schotter, grobe Blöcker und Wasserinnen. Wie bremst Du da? -> hinten im Dauerbetrieb um so viel wie möglich mit dem Hinterrad das Tempo rauszunehmen und mit dem Vorderrad, gibts Du dann je nach Fahrsituation zu. Vorne darf das Rad nicht rutschen, muss lenkbar bleiben und sollte an keinem Hinderniss hängen bleiben. Für das Hinterrad ist das viel unkritischer. Also bekommt das Hinterrad eher eine Dauerbremsung, während die  Vorderbremse viel flexibler gehandhabt wird. Ausserdem verlagerst Du Dein Gewicht so nach hinten, dass immer noch ein erheblicher Teil Deines Gewichts auf dem Hinterrad ruht.

Alles in allem: die Hinterrad Bremse bekommt ihr Hitze mehr durch kontinuierlichen Betrieb, die Vorderradbremse eher durch die Gewichtsverteilung. Bleibt unterm Strich: beide Bremsen müssen fett ausgelegt sein.

Also ich rede von steilen, technsichen Abfahrten:




ich spreche hier nicht von abfahrten, bei denen man es bis zur nächsten Kurve entspannt laufen lassen kann.

Gruß


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. November 2006)

Fahre ja auch bevorzugt solche Wege, da hatte ich aber mit der hinteren Bremse keine Probleme -- die Belastung war da immer noch so zwischen vorne u. hinten verteilt, dass es sich jeweils knapp ausgegangen ist...
(habe die Louise FR mit 180/160 --- 200/180 wären für mich angenehmer)

Was allerdings in meinem Fall positiv wirken könnte: diverse Schlüsselstellen fahren wir mehrmals wenn sie beim ersten Mal nicht funktionieren oder besonderen Spaß machen und wir Fotos machen wollen --> da hat die Bremse dann natürlich zwischendurch immer wieder Zeit abzukühlen. 
(auf Skipisten hingegen sind die 180/160er schon eher bald überfordert --> da gibt's dauernd Voll-Belastung...)


----------



## Wuudi (15. November 2006)

Also ich komm auch mit 185/185 aus ...auch auf Skipisten ...


ihr wiegt nur alle zuviel


----------



## tom23" (15. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Also ich komm auch mit 185/185 aus ...auch auf Skipisten ...
> 
> 
> ihr wiegt nur alle zuviel



du halbes Hendl


----------



## thory (15. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> (habe die Louise FR mit 180/160 --- 200/180 wären für mich angenehmer)
> 
> Was allerdings in meinem Fall positiv wirken könnte: diverse Schlüsselstellen fahren wir mehrmals wenn sie beim ersten Mal nicht funktionieren oder besonderen Spaß machen und wir Fotos machen wollen ...
> (auf Skipisten hingegen sind die 180/160er schon eher bald überfordert --> da gibt's dauernd Voll-Belastung...)



Meine These ist ja dass Du hinten und vorne gleich groß brauchst, net ob 160/180 besser als 200/180 ist. Also ich fahre zur Zeit 203/203 am Torque und 180/160 am Epic - da passt hi nichts größeres rein. Was natürlich stimmt, ist dass kurze, langsam gefahrene auch sehr steile Abschnitte keine belastung für die Bremse darstellen. Kritisch wird es bei sehr steilen aber schnell(er) gefahren Abschnitten, bei denen man eben keine Pause macht und trotzdem nicht die Bremse zur Kühlung öffnen kann.
Ansonsten: ein Flo kann bei meinem Bedürfniss für Bremsscheiben wohl kaum mitreden!  

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (15. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Also ich komm auch mit 185/185 aus ...auch auf Skipisten ...
> 
> 
> ihr wiegt nur alle zuviel



Falsch!!!
Du fährst zu langsam!
E=m/2*v² das gewicht geht linear ein während sich bei einer verdoppelung der geschwindigkeit die Energie vervierfacht.
Also haben wir damit und deiner behauptung bewiesen das du ein Angstbremser bist.

Gruß aus dem Deister
Schappi


----------



## Wuudi (15. November 2006)

@schappi:

Falsch, andersrum, ich bremse so wenig, dass die Bremse nicht heiß wird, weil ich schnell durchrausche 

Aber thory's These muss ich dann so unterstützen. Bin ja auch ein Gleich-Bremser


----------



## thory (15. November 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> ...
> ...Also haben wir damit und deiner behauptung bewiesen das du ein Angstbremser bist...




Genau!
(aber sind wir das nicht alle? ).


----------



## thory (15. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> @schappi:
> 
> Falsch, andersrum, ich bremse so wenig, dass die Bremse nicht heiß wird, weil ich schnell durchrausche



Clever, Du wandelst also die kinematische Energie nicht in thermische sondern in Verformung um?


----------



## GerhardO (15. November 2006)

> Obwohl, mit nem krummen Sitzrohr ?


HÄ??? Ich hab mich grad ins rote verliebt - und dann das?!
Ich muss einen Knick in der Optik haben - ich sehe da nichts "verbogenes" 
Die Sattelstütze müsste sich doch Canyon-like komplett versenken lassen, oder?!

G.


----------



## schuh (15. November 2006)

thory schrieb:


> also Du fährst einen steilen Trail hinunter, loser schotter, grobe Blöcker und Wasserinnen. Wie bremst Du da? -> hinten...


Wenn ich auf einem steilen Trail mit Schotter hinten bremse, egal mit wieviel Gefühl blockiert das Rad sehr schnell, bevor es nenneswert grip aufbauen könnte, und damit bremsend wirkt. Also ich bremse da ausgewogen, vorne - hinten, je nach Untergrund und Situation flexibel.



thory schrieb:


> Vorne darf das Rad nicht rutschen, muss lenkbar bleiben und sollte an keinem Hinderniss hängen bleiben.


Genau. Da hast du natürlich, gerade auf Schotter recht, da dann doch ehr auf dem Hinterrad, bzw beide.



thory schrieb:


> Ausserdem verlagerst Du Dein Gewicht so nach hinten, dass immer noch ein erheblicher Teil Deines Gewichts auf dem Hinterrad ruht.


Wenn das Gewicht nach hinten geht heißt das ja noch nicht dass die hintere Bremse deswegen mehr belastet wirde, oder?


=> Ich fahr an meinem T2 die serienmässig verbauten 180er hinten, und hatte hinten noch nie Probleme. Vorne hingegen sehr häufig. Da hätte ich am liebsten zwei 203, eine rechts und eine links ;-)


----------



## Mathias2297 (15. November 2006)

@Canyon 
habt ihr schonmal über Varbvarianten ähnlich wie bei Autos nachgedacht? 

wenn ich 2700,- für ein Modell ausgebe, will ich eigentlich auch die Wahl in der Farbe haben... 

ach ja und die Gewichte währen nicht schlecht, wenn schon der Webseitentermin falsch kalkuli... eh zu optimistisch kalkuliert wurde


----------



## coldcut (15. November 2006)

Was ist mit dem frx ? 

Da würde mich der preis jetzt wirklich interessieren ! 

Und natütlich die genaue ausstattung, dh. vorallem welche totem verbaut worden wird.....

Zu den anderen FR - Modellen kann ich als freeride-orientierter fahrer (oft bikepark, freeridetouren....) nur sagen, dass mich die modelle 8.0 und 9.0 von der austattung sehr entäuschen: 

Wer braucht die extrem teure FOX 36 VAN RC2 (nicht absenkbar, oder ?) in einem freerider ? 

Genauso haben meiner meinung nach die luftdämpfer nichts in den fr-modellen
verloren,da es ja von canyon auch noch torque es modelle gibt ! 
Im bikepark möchte ich nicht mit einem luftdämpfer fahren ! 

Für mich eine echte enttäuschung ! 

Einzig das fr 7.0 ist bis auf die felgen (sun sos, für enduros ok, aber freeride ?)  und die farbe /warum bleibt canyon nicht bei seiner eher dezenten, aber zeitlosen farbgebung ?) gut ausgestattet und hat ein 
top preis/leistungsverhältniss und eine stahlfedergabel und dämpfer ! 

Ich fahre selber ein big mountain von 2004 und bin bis auf die schmale schwinge (hier wurde leider nicht mitgedacht) mit dem bike sehr, sehr zufrieden. 

Mein letzter lichtblick bleibt leider das frx, sonst werde ich mir specialized big hit aufbauen, da der rahmen mit Eur 1300,- preislich top ist !


----------



## User129 (15. November 2006)

was mich gerade wundert ist, dass die Lyric beim Neuner schwarz ist wobei die 2-Step auf der Rock Shox HP in Silber ist und die Solo Air und die U-Turn schwarz sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (15. November 2006)

hui, da war ich demfall schon eine weile nicht mehr hier...! ja, dass der internetauftritt nicht rechtzeitig fertig wird hab ich mir schon von anfang an gedacht. ich glaube der mensch vergisst einfach zu schnell... waren wir nicht auch mal im wartezimmer? und was geht da ab?!?!? min. 3 terminverschiebungen, bis man sein bike mal hat. wer hat da im ernst daran gedacht, dass es mit der hp klappt...
das FR 9.0 überrascht mich als einziges im positiven. die farbe find ich pers schön, obwohl der glanz nicht hätte sein müssen. das rot? kein wunder ist es so günstig. mit der farbe locken die wohl keine käufer an, da muss es eben der preis machen... 
zu den bremsen: das fr9 hat ja 203/203mm. ausserdem finde ich auch, dass man die hinterradbremse nie so auslasten kann, dass die gleich heiss wird wie die vordere. auch nicht mit a ganz nach hinten etc. wenn ich hinten reingreiffe, hab ich einfach gripverlust und das ist auch am hinterrad nicht immer lustig. der erkenntnis, dass der fat alber nicht zu gebrauchen ist, geb ich thory recht. der fat albert war auch an meinem torque dran. ausser leicht hat der nicht viel zu bieten. vor allem der kurvenhalt war bei meinem bike extrem schlecht. da fahr ich mit der bigbetty besser. 
zum rahmen sag ich nur: fernost! ich bin echt enttäuscht von den canyon rahmen. da ist es klar, dass man keine farben wählen kann, genauso, wie die 07 modelle auch verbogen sind. (klar, es ist ne vermutung, aber ich glaube die wird sich genauso bestätigen wie die verspätung der hp.... wenn canyon daran liegen würde, dass ihre rahmen gut verarbeitet sind und sich die sattelstütze komplett versenken lässt, wären die rahmen auch bei den 06 modellen ok. und das sind sie, wie wir das ja wissen ganz und gar nicht! die utopie, dass man die sattelstütze ganz versenken kann, wird glaube ich jedenfalls auch 07 eine bleiben. schade.) ein skandal sind da nur die rahmeneinzelpreise. und an dieser stelle will ich mal coldcut zitieren:



coldcut schrieb:


> Mein letzter lichtblick bleibt leider das frx, sonst werde ich mir specialized big hit aufbauen, da der rahmen mit Eur 1300,- preislich top ist !



das kapiert canyon glaub ich wirklich nicht! bei der konkurrenz gibts für 1300 euro einen rahmen, dem ein (100 euro tererer) torque rahmen nie und nimmer das wasser reichen kann! eine frechheit, einen solchen preis für einen (verbogenen)taiwan rahmen zu verlangen. (mir ist schon klar, dass die komplettbikes günstig anbieten, blabla...)

und mein 2 (unbeantwortetes) email bezügl des rahmens ist jetzt morgen auch schon eine woche unbeantwortet. canyon ruht sich auf den loorbeeren aus. meine meinung. 

ECHT SCHADE!


----------



## aemkei77 (15. November 2006)

@löösns
also ich find das rot echt geil, nicht nur wegen des preises. 
hab gestern im photoshop nachgemessen, aufgrund dieser low resolution Bilder hier zu sagen, dass das sitzrohr großartig krumm ist, ist schon verwegen

was hast du eigentlich gegen taiwan - auf jedenfall besser als der druchschnitt made in germany, was masshaltigkeit und haltbarkeit angeht

@coldcut
farbe ist geschmackssache, wenn man sich den trend im fr markt ansieht, besteht halt im allgemeinen mehr mut zur farbe, der grauschwarze einheitsbrei ist zur zeit ausser mode

und wieso keine VAN im Freerider? geht einfach besser als die Talas (eigene ErFAHRung) und im OEM einkauf auch nicht teurer


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. November 2006)

löösns schrieb:


> kein wunder ist es so günstig. mit der farbe locken die wohl keine käufer an, da muss es eben der preis machen...


Kuriose Idee: du glaubst, sie haben die Bikes in Rot geordert, sind dann draufgekommen, "ups, das gefällt ja niemandem" und verkaufen's nun _deswegen_ günstiger?  

Mir gefällt's übrigens sehr gut in rot -- nicht immer nur fade Grautöne...


----------



## thory (15. November 2006)

schuh schrieb:


> ....
> 
> => Ich fahr an meinem T2 die serienmässig verbauten 180er hinten, und hatte hinten noch nie Probleme. Vorne hingegen sehr häufig. Da hätte ich am liebsten zwei 203, eine rechts und eine links ;-)



Vielleicht musst Du die vorne nur mal entlüften? Hat bei mir sehr geholfen, da sind Luftreste drinnen, die sehr schnell zum Druckverlust bei Hitze führen. Nachdem beide Bremsen gründlich entlüftet wurden, hatte ich keine Probs mehr. 
Ansonsten: scheinst eine andere Fahr- und Bremstechnik zu haben. Ich habe hinten auch eine 203er scheibe montiert und bin jetzt - nachdem beide zusätzlich nochmal entlüftet wurden - mit der Standfestigkeit zufrieden.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## fitze (15. November 2006)

@User129: Die 2-Step gibt es als OEM auch in schwarz.

@coldcut: FRX->Totem Coil

MfG
Tobi


----------



## sh00kre (15. November 2006)

sorry ... i dont speak german... but if you could answer me one question... will the rear shock work better... do you think is it going to be big difference or no? thanks! (because i am waiting for torque 3 and i am asking just to be sure i didnt "fault" or make a mistake with torque 3, i hope not!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuh (16. November 2006)

thory schrieb:


> Vielleicht musst Du die vorne nur mal entlüften?




Oh ja, das weiß ich! Muss ich dringend mal.Bin nur seit ca 3Monaten "im Urlaub in Italien" und hab hier kein Werkzeug bis auf eine Minitool, und es ist auch sehr schwierig/teuer hier Pakete aus D (acvid bleeding kit) zu bestellen.
Werde das auf Dezember verschieben, da bin ich dann fast daheim ;-)
Hoffe das bringt bei mir auch so viel.


----------



## löösns (16. November 2006)

@shookre: question to your question: will which rear shock work better that wich other? if you mean, if the rar shock of the torque 07 works better than the 06 ones, i would say, that there is nearly no difference. the new (FR) models will have (if i'm right) a bit more travel, than the 06 ones. but otherwise, i think they only have to put in the new 07 shocks, and the evolver is at time one of the best rear shocks in this section of biking. last but not least have the dhx 5.0 air had some problems this year, so i could think, that this was an other reason for not taking the fox any longer.... i hope your question is answered...


----------



## cos75 (16. November 2006)

lööns, woher willst du das wissen ? Bist schon ein 07er Torque gefahren ?


----------



## Augus1328 (16. November 2006)

Hi cos75,

hab ich mir auch grad gedacht. Den Evolver hab ich bis dato noch an keinem Bike gesehen, deswegen gibt`s auch noch gar keine richtigen Erfahrungswerte. Wird sich im Laufe der nächsten Saison sicherlich ändern. Und nur weil eine Bike oder Mountainbikes sagt, dass der Dämpfer top ist heißt das noch lange nichts. Der DHX wird auch immer super getestet, macht aber bei vielen Ärger.

@löösns: Bist Du den Evolver schon gefahren? Falls nein, woher dann diese Aussage?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Obey (16. November 2006)

löösns schrieb:


> eine frechheit, einen solchen preis für einen (verbogenen)taiwan rahmen zu verlangen.



Hi!

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass alle grossen Hersteller zumindest die günstigen Bikes in Taiwan herstellen lassen. Wenn man überlegt, dass ein BigHit so ca. 1700,- bis 2600,- Euro beim Händler (!) kostet und der ja auch noch was daran verdienen will...

Aus einem US-Forum, wo es auch um Taiwan ging:
_
"High-end frames today come mostly from Taiwan. Some nice carbon fiber frames are made in China and then shipped to Taiwan or Italy for finish out. I prefer for now to bring frames from Taiwan only.

Any Taiwan supplier that carries USA based product liability would be a good source. I do like the standard industry frame shops like:

Kinesis {Trek, Felt, Kona, Specialized, Motobecane, Bianchi, Scott, Fuji, etc}
A-Pro {Fuji, Haro, Specialized, Windsor, Jamis, Raleigh, etc}
Sunrise {Trek, Giant, Fuji, Motobecane, etc}
Maxway {if anyone wants steel  Bianchi, Mercier, Fuji, Specialized, etc}"_

Keine Ahung, obs stimmt, hört sich aber logisch an (und ist ja in vielen anderen Bereichen auch so, z.B. gibts glaube ich auch nur 5-10 Snowboardhersteller)...


----------



## Beebob (16. November 2006)

Hallo Michi Staab,
schöne Bilder mit detailierter Beschreibung, als Trost für die nicht erschiene
neue Web-Site.
Aber viele warten schon, genauso wie ich auch, auf Bilder und Beschreibung
vom Torque FRX 9.0.

Wie sieht es aus damit, könntest du uns Bilder und Beschreibung ebenfalls
vorab ins Forum setzen.

Gruß Beebob


----------



## löösns (16. November 2006)

@osinus und augus: natürlich bin ich ihn noch nicht gefahren. stimmt, vielleicht hätt ich das dazuschreiben sollen... aber den dhx find ich sehr geil, ausser eben, dass er manchmal zickt (sprcih einsackt oder ähnliches). das hab ich ja auch dazugeschrieben. wie ich auf die aussage komme? ja, erstens deshalb, weil es in magazinen steht. darüber müssen wir wirklich nicht steeiten. die diskussion über mags, deren glaubhaftigkeit, koruption oder andere verschwörungstheorien sind uns allen bekannt. aber habt ihr mal verglichen? alle teile, die ich als gut gelungen und top bewerte, werden auch von den mags als so bewertet.
und der zweite grund, weshalb ich glaube, dass der evolver der top dämpfer von 07 ist, ist, dass canyon bis jetzt immer die top parts der saison an ihren bikes (pro preis) verbaut hat.

ich glaube was hier allzuoft vergessen gerät, ist dass in einem forum meinungen gepostet werden. was ich schreibe (und auch was ihr schreibt) sind subjektive meinungen, manchmal auch vermutungen. vielleicht geb ich das manchmal zu wenig zu bemerken, aber ich glaube wer in einem forum nach rat oder sonst etwas fragt, muss sich bewusst sein, dass er meinungen erhält. ich glaube es muss nicht sein, dass vor jedem satz steht: meiner meinung nach... nachdem was ich gelesen habe... was man so hört... ich finde etc.
aber wenn ihr was anderes findet, schreibt es hookre doch gleich selbst, statt mich immer zu kritisieren...

aber damit es klar wird:

@hookre: the opinion of some members is, that i should mention, that my statements are subjective. the evolver is not on market yet, so what i wrote aren't experience refunds but infos out of articles in magazines, which (my opinion) have nearly always hit my opinion of experiences of the products i used... i think you know, that everthing, you take out of formus are opinions...


----------



## toncoc (16. November 2006)

The Godfather schrieb:


> Hut ab......
> was für ein Augenschmaus!! Möchte mein 06ér Torque II am liebsten sofort eintauschen.....Finde entgegen vieler anderer die neuen Torques vom Rahmendesign viel schöner. Sehen fast auch hochwertiger aus. Also liebes Canyon Team, tolle Arbeit. Bin gespannt auf den Rest.




ich hätte interesse, wenn es ein 20" ist.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (16. November 2006)

Hallo,

nur so nebenbei: Die Farbe von den Torque FR Modellen ist hier noch falsch. Die kommen tatsächlich in Matt-Tönen und werden auch auf der Homepage und im Katalog in Matt zu sehen sein.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wern (16. November 2006)

Hi Staabi.
Wär saucool wenn du ganz nebenbei mal ein FRX Foto mit Specs reinstellst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheIF (18. November 2006)




----------



## Paudajunky76 (18. November 2006)

Wie siehts denn bei den ESX Modellen farbtechnisch aus?..werden die auch in matt kommen?


----------



## Waldschleicher (18. November 2006)

Moin,

@Staabi: das Torque hat eine neue Dämpferbefestigung bekommen, wie wirkt sich das aus?
Hat sich sonst noch etwas geändert?
Gruß, Kai


----------



## Hupert (18. November 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> was hast du eigentlich gegen taiwan - auf jedenfall besser als der druchschnitt made in germany, was masshaltigkeit und haltbarkeit angeht



Stimmt leider, wir haben hier letztens einen Marschall-Edelstahlrahmen aufgebaut. Der sah optisch vom Gesamteintruck erstmal gigantisch aus, doch wenn man genauer hingeschaut hat (offene Einschlüsse in Schweissnähten und von Masshaltigkeit konnte bei der Scheibenbremsaufnahme leider überhaupt keine Rede sein) ist dieser Enthusiasmus leider schnell verflogen. Trotzdem finde ich es schade das sich Canyon nicht zu den Vorwürfen äußert... Das Rot finde ich obwohl es ein wenig zu hell ist für meinen Geschmack aber doch gelungen.


----------



## kalimano (18. November 2006)

TheIF schrieb:


>



OH MY GOD !!!!!
Also the new torques have the pipe bent ?
But the 2007 frame a part the connecting rod of ammo is the same as 2006 model ? The same geometry ?


----------



## GerhardO (20. November 2006)

Krummes Sitzrohr...

Wann kommt dazu eine Stellungnahme von Canyon? Wollte zwar ein Torque, aber es wäre für mich jedenfalls ein Grund, das Rad NICHT zu bestellen... Volle Versenkbarkeit des Sattels ist für mich absolut ein Kaufargument!

Auf Antwort hoffende Grüße
G.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (20. November 2006)

Hallo,

hier mal ein Statement von Lutz Scheffer zu der Sitzrohrproblematik beim Torque:



> Unsere Rahmen werden bei zwei sehr renommierten Rahmenherstellern in Taiwan hergestellt. Diese zwei Firmen gehören definitiv zu den qualitativ besten Aluminium Schmieden in Asien. Alle Aluminium Schweißkonstruktionen unterliegen einem mehr oder weniger
> starken Schweißverzug der in mehreren Zwischenschritten korrigiert wird. Die Einhaltung der Geometrievorgaben und die Anforderungen hinsichtlich der Rahmenfluchtung stehen hierbei im Vordergrund. Die äußere Verformung eines leicht sichelförmigen Sattelrohres ist trotz
> Vorkehrungen in der Fertigung nicht vollständig zu verhindern. Das besagte Sitzrohr wird durch das Schweißen einem starkem einseitigem
> Verzug unterworfen,  da alle Schweißnähte sich im vorderen Bereich des Rohres konzentrieren. Jede Schweißnaht zieht und verkürzt so in der Wärmeeinflusszone das Bauteil. Dieser Verzug wird möglichst gering gehalten in dem vor dem Schweißen ein gehärteter Eisenkern in das Sattelrohr eingeführt wirdwelcher die innere Geradheit des Rohres zuverlässig gewährleistet. (Sonst würde die Sattelstütze sich ja auch nicht versenken lassen) Direkt nach dem Schweißen wird zusätzlich das Sattelrohr weitestgehend gerichtet mit Rücksichtnahme auf die begrenzte "Rückdehnungsfähigkeit" der Schweißnähte. Erst dann finden die T6 Wärmebahandlung statt, welche die inneren Bauteilspannungen (durch Schweißen und Richten) abbaut und zugleich das Zurückdiffundieren der Legierungsbestandteile in die Schweißnahtzone ermöglicht. Als letzter Arbeitsschritt vor dem eloxieren wird das Sattelrohr ausgerieben. Technisch gesehen ist es wichtig das das Sattelrohr innen und nicht außen gerade fluchtet und einen ausgeriebener Sattelrohrbereich von 250mm Länge besitzt.  Wir haben da dieser äußere Verzug des Sattelrohres nicht gänzlich zu verhindern ist ein extra übergroßes Sattelrohr verwendet mit einem Außendurchmesser von 36mm. Deshalb besitzt das Torque eine hauseigene 36mm Sattelklemmschelle. In Verbindung mit dem Ausreibvorgang werden dadurch in jedem Fall die geforderten Mindestwandstärken eingehalten. Das gleiche gilt in ähnlicher weise auch für das Nerve ES. Da aber das Oberrohr beim nerve ES kleiner und dünnwandiger ist lässt sich der Schweißverzug etwas besser rückstellen wie beim Torque.



Das sich die Sattelstützen bei dem ein oder anderen Rad dennoch nicht komplett versenken lassen, sondern so ca. 5-8cm fehlen ist sehr ärgerlich. Wir arbeiten da zur Zeit an einer Lösung für die betroffenen Kunden. Für die 2007er Modelle wird der Arbeitsprozess optimiert, um diesen Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Ich bin selbst ab nächste Woche in Taiwan und werde unter anderem auch den Hersteller der Torque Rahmen besuchen. Dabei werde ich auch noch einmal auf die Dringlichkeit des Problems hinweisen (hey, schließlich fährt der Cheffe der Firma auch ganz gut Bike, der sollte das verstehen  )

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## GerhardO (20. November 2006)

Oha, das ging aber mal flott!

Thx,
Gerhard


----------



## GerhardO (22. November 2006)

Noch ne Frage:
was soll denn die Fuhre (FR 7.0) wiegen?
Das Rad will nämlich auch mal ein paar hundert HM hochgetragen werden!

Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (22. November 2006)

> @Staabi: das Torque hat eine neue Dämpferbefestigung bekommen, wie wirkt sich das aus?
> Hat sich sonst noch etwas geändert?



Und?  
Ich wage mal zu behaupten, das ich nicht der Einzige bin den Fahrwerksänderungen interessieren würden.


----------



## Lasse (23. November 2006)

Auf der Messe hieß es, der Lenkwinkel sei 2007 ein Grad flacher und das Oberrohr ca. 1 Zentimeter kürzer als 06.


----------



## Wuudi (23. November 2006)

Ich quote mal aktuell aus dem Fumic-Thread:



Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi,
> Ist zwar etwas off Topic.
> Das neue Torque hat ein um 5mm kürzeres Oberohr und ei um 5mm tieferes Tretlager. Die Federkennlinie ist mit der neuen Hebelanlenkung ietwas Freerider, das heißt sie verläuft etwas flacher am Anfanfang und wird auf den letzten 15% deutlich progressiv. Der Federweg ist auf 165mm angewachsen.
> Mit dem Evolver-Luftdämpfer kann man aber mit einem entsprechend angepassten Piggy Pack-Druck die Kennlinie das Fahrwerk auch enduromäßiger abstimmen.
> ...




Womit jetzt entschieden ist, dass ich 08 ein neues Bike kaufen werde


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. November 2006)

Interessant.

FR : Also wirklich mal extrem FR. 

Wurd das Problem mit dem krummen Sitzrohr gefixt?

Torque FR 7.0 - da so leichte felgen?

Würd mich mal interessieren, wie die Bremsstärke der Formula im vgl. zur Avid ist.

Die Code ist sicher brutal, oder?


----------



## Mathias2297 (23. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Ich quote mal aktuell aus dem Fumic-Thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oder du käufst dir jetzt und rüstet die Komponenten nach und nach gegen leichtere aus... ich glaube nämlich nicht das die einen anderen Rahmen rausbringen


----------



## Wuudi (23. November 2006)

Nee, ein Jahr lang muss ich noch mit dem ES trainieren, damit ich dann das Mehrgewicht locker wegstecke und den größeren Federweg "brauche" ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (23. November 2006)

ich bin raus , habe der torque sucht widerstanden .....


----------



## braintrust (23. November 2006)

welches 07er torque entspricht denn in etwa dem 2er?

hmmmm son "light torque" klingt sehr sehr gut


----------



## fitze (23. November 2006)

braintrust schrieb:


> welches 07er torque entspricht denn in etwa dem 2er?
> 
> hmmmm son "light torque" klingt sehr sehr gut



Ich würde sagen das Torque ES8.0

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Luis72 (24. November 2006)

denk' ich auch, aber zum "Torque ES8" fehlen leider noch sämtliche Daten...
(vor allem der Preis fehlt)

MfG
Luis


----------

